# anybody know?



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I have been shooting cat eye marbles with office bands in the house, set up is size 64 braided bands, 1 1 1 1 on each side, which I am fairly accurate with. I tried doing 2 2 2 2 2 on each side and the shots are inconsistent and every ten shots or so I get a fork hit. Only thing I can think of is the heavier bands are throwing off my form, but I feel as if it isn't that. I know its nearly impossible to say with out actually seeing me shoot, just curious if anybody else has had this problem. Thanks in advance guys n gals.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Hi Chapman,

First off...welcome to the forum.

When increasing power, accuracy will be off for a while. The muscles take time to get used to the increased band strength. The grip is also normally changed. I know that when I go to stronger bands after a long time away, I grip more in front of the ammo and that will cause problems...at least for me. All this is normal when going to stronger bands.

Give it some time or go to a 2 2 2 1 1 and try that.

Good luck and have fun shooting.

Todd


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Are the other shots hitting the mark?


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, everybody who shoots more accurately with lighter bandsets wishes that they could do the same with heavy bandsets. Myself included.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I agree with others ... the heavier bands are probably causing problems with the way you grip and release the ammo. Tod's suggestion is what I would have advised. Instead of going a full 2,2,2,2,2, try a bit of a taper: 2,2,2,1,1 or even 2,2,1,1,1. The draw will be lighter, but you will probably get better velocity because of the taper.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Awesome guys, I never even thought of the way it could make me change my grip on the pouch. I was thinking strictly about keeping my anchor point the same and ensuring that I was holding the slingshot with forks straight up and down. I will definitely try to pay more attention to how I am holding my ammo during my next shooting session with heavier bands. Thanks for the input guys. I really appreciate it!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

So, I think my release is shotty with the heavier bands like you guys said, so went with a 2 2 1 1 1 braid and whamo, hitting my cans at 25 feet (approximately) almost every time and only one fork hit all day. Thank you guys for the sugggestions and ideas. I added a picture of the cans that gave me my hantover today as well.. put a little hurt on them for putting a little hurt on me lol.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Glad things are working better. The strength will come...it just takes some time. Little by little, add a band till you get back up to all 2s. Each time the accuracy will suffer a little, but will come back.

That is a great looking shooter....looks fun to shoot.

Keep after it.

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Glad it is working out for you now. Just keep concentrating on getting a smooth release with no speed bump effect. After a while you will not have to think about it anymore ... it will become automatic. You might benefit from the second video in the following thread.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23909-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

